
 The three laws of great graphs - pbnaidu
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/07/the-three-laws.html
======
pjackson
I have found the "Motion" advice to be very impactful, and easy to do. Not
only do I do it with charts, but if I present an architecture diagram, I use
the technique over several slides to show transitioning from the "old"
architecture to the "new" architecture in steps.

It really drives the point home and makes it easy to understand.

